# The Day Stood Still



## SocratesIsMe (May 12, 2015)

In this brief time we speak, we hold hands and through our eyes we communicate a story without words. I am lost in a trance with your beauty, I see every imperfection of our human body but somehow it holds perfect. All that there is, is now. All that there will ever be is now. There is no future and no past, our gazes and smirks are like a painting portraying all of human perception. This is all that we are and all that we will ever be but it holds so beautiful, impeccably.


----------



## John Oberon (May 15, 2015)

Really.

I wonder if you could explain the meaning or at least the purpose of this little ditty, because all I see is a bunch of vague, hyperbolic nonsense. You're trying to say something grand I suppose, but no clue what it is. How about a hint?


----------



## SocratesIsMe (May 20, 2015)

John Oberon said:


> Really.
> 
> I wonder if you could explain the meaning or at least the purpose of this little ditty, because all I see is a bunch of vague, hyperbolic nonsense. You're trying to say something grand I suppose, but no clue what it is. How about a hint?


I don't see a bunch of hyperbolic nonsense, I'm basically saying that we are human and that it's ok. Nothing more or nothing less and our bodies are limitations, in the mind there aren't limitations but within our bodies we have boundaries we cannot cross. You may have not seen it or understood it but this is what I was trying to say, take that as it is.


----------



## John Oberon (May 20, 2015)

SocratesIsMe said:


> I don't see a bunch of hyperbolic nonsense, I'm basically saying that we are human and that it's ok. Nothing more or nothing less and our bodies are limitations, in the mind there aren't limitations but within our bodies we have boundaries we cannot cross. You may have not seen it or understood it but this is what I was trying to say, take that as it is.



I see...well, that's not grand at all, is it? Not to mention false...our minds have all sorts of limitations. I suppose it's best to be OK with being human, seeing we have no choice in the matter. At any rate, if that's what you were trying to say, I think you said it very poorly in your first post, and much better in your second, though it's false and mundane. What was your purpose in trying to say it? A strong purpose usually helps communication mightily.


----------



## SocratesIsMe (May 20, 2015)

John Oberon said:


> I see...well, that's not grand at all, is it? Not to mention false...our minds have all sorts of limitations. I suppose it's best to be OK with being human, seeing we have no choice in the matter. At any rate, if that's what you were trying to say, I think you said it very poorly in your first post, and much better in your second, though it's false and mundane. What was your purpose in trying to say it? A strong purpose usually helps communication mightily.


False... we have no limitations in the mind, we travel to different dimensions within our brain in our sleep, we can go anywhere. We can turn into superheros and fly or anything really so there really isn't any limits with creativity linked to our mind. For the human part, well yes we have no choice and were stuck with our bodies until further notice.

Well the purpose was to just say what I feel I guess, I wrote that in I'd say 5 minutes and I just decided to post it up. No big deal just putting up my first post heh.

To me it is something grand because as humans we are stuck in this body, we will die and that will be it for your identity, the future holds much more promise, death is a disease and a part of life for now but that will change. Us humans will eventually live forever without this body I suppose. What are we? complex beings, cell and molecules in conjunction. Thoughts and ideas and that's all..... HEH


----------



## -xXx- (May 20, 2015)

I was initially thrown by this appearing in non-fiction.
I read it a couple of times, read the responses, went through the various parts of my day and returned.



SocratesIsMe said:


> *In this brief time we speak, we hold hands and through our eyes we communicate a story without words.
> *_I have romantic tendencies, but I'm still looking at "non-fiction".
> speak and communicate a story without words;
> double messages?
> ...





I would move this to poetry
and call it either
-molly-
or
-oxytocin-

I think it voices well physical attraction
and the lure of novelty;
possibly a person reliving a memory
or
savoring a fantasy.

No harsh commentary intentions; just feedback.
I'm going to go with "Autobiographical Non-Fiction".


----------



## John Oberon (May 21, 2015)

SocratesIsMe said:


> False... we have no limitations in the mind, we travel to different dimensions within our brain in our sleep, we can go anywhere. We can turn into superheros and fly or anything really so there really isn't any limits with creativity linked to our mind. For the human part, well yes we have no choice and were stuck with our bodies until further notice.
> 
> Well the purpose was to just say what I feel I guess, I wrote that in I'd say 5 minutes and I just decided to post it up. No big deal just putting up my first post heh.
> 
> To me it is something grand because as humans we are stuck in this body, we will die and that will be it for your identity, the future holds much more promise, death is a disease and a part of life for now but that will change. Us humans will eventually live forever without this body I suppose. What are we? complex beings, cell and molecules in conjunction. Thoughts and ideas and that's all..... HEH



No, we cannot go anywhere with our minds. We can imagine it, but imagination does not create the reality. We are talking non-fiction, right?

Yes, now that IS a grand thought, but it is not non-fiction, but philosophy, a belief. Many people believe otherwise.

I agree with xXx. I think you have a heart for poetry, not non-fiction. Why don't you visit the poetry section? Buncha people over there would be delighted to meet you, I think.


----------



## SocratesIsMe (May 21, 2015)

Well all this is nonfiction yea, philosophy, poetry yeep. I didn't realize that I put this in the wrong section heh. Didn't pay attention to the sections as well.

Thanks for the input, though.


----------



## SocratesIsMe (May 21, 2015)

-xXx- said:


> I was initially thrown by this appearing in non-fiction.
> I read it a couple of times, read the responses, went through the various parts of my day and returned.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for some input and I take nothing harsh from what you have said. Molly or oxytocin.... HEH... Nice one.

Yea this would fit in poetry, hope someone can move it there. The speak and communicate doesn't work now that I see. I have to choose one and I'd go with communicate.

Philosophical intentions was my point of view. Also some romance but I think you get the picture


----------



## -xXx- (May 21, 2015)

SocratesIsMe said:


> *The speak and communicate doesn't work now that I see. I have to choose one and I'd go with communicate.
> *_nope.
> the beauty of writing is that you don't have to choose
> one or the other.
> ...



I think you can work with this,
if you are so inclined.


----------



## SocratesIsMe (May 22, 2015)

-xXx- said:


> I think you can work with this,
> if you are so inclined.


Brainwave synchronicity... Yeeeeh 
Simple approve/disapprove?? to simple hehehh, its much more than that.

You wrote before about speak and communicate and questioned (double messages?) Well yea they are 2 different messages so I guess yea double messages but not equal, sorry for the delay. I know I said they didn't work before HEH.


----------



## -xXx- (May 22, 2015)

*magically transported to poetry*
*thinks metaphysically*
*thumbs through dictionary*
*imagines becoming one with a wall*
*without projecting self,*
*dominating/suppressing the nature of an independent,*
*or straight up egocentric fantasy/reality construct*
*rereads delta wave info*


----------



## -xXx- (May 24, 2015)

*looks for revisions*


----------

